# Fuel Filters ETEC Owners



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

I think my 40 ETEC is at about 80 or so hours. Ima do this today. Thanks for the info


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

I did mine in Jan. I also added the inline fuel\water separator. I was surprised when I pulled the inline fuel filter of how much crap was really in there. small particles like sediment "rust, trash". I think my motor probably has around 50+ hours. While doing this I also put new spark plugs in it and made sure they were re indexed correctly "Thanks to Cut runner" I feel so much better now about it.
Even though 300 hrs is the first service I would never go that long. I am also about to change the foot oil too to see what it looks like.


----------

